# Really?



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

All I do is Google "Lime Green" looking for color shade ideas. This is what I get. LOL There's no escaping it. LOL


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DuckDuckGo - say goodbye to personalized search results. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+1. I've switched to DuckDuckGo search and Brave browser and feel like I've taken a shower.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> +1. I've switched to DuckDuckGo search and Brave browser and feel like I've taken a shower.


Just put both of these on my iPhone and MacBook. Although having trouble importing favorites.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

You definitely don't won't to google "the incredible hulks junk" in that case.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> +1. I've switched to DuckDuckGo search and Brave browser and feel like I've taken a shower.


Does Brave work with password managers like LastPass? I don't have either but would like to get on board with them both


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> Does Brave work with password managers like LastPass? I don't have either but would like to get on board with them both


I haven't gone all-in on Brave yet, but I _think_ their codebase supports Chrome extensions - so if that's the case the LastPass Chrome extension might work in Brave. I would be curious to know for sure because I am a LastPass user. It changed my life.

One limitation I've discovered with Brave is that there isn't an easy way to sync bookmarks across devices yet.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > +1. I've switched to DuckDuckGo search and Brave browser and feel like I've taken a shower.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Ware said:


> DuckDuckGo - say goodbye to personalized search results. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Been using it for like 10 years


----------

